# some additions to the allroad...



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

just did a few things....painted the black on front and rear bumpers, matte black roof, clear corners, cupra lip, badgeless grill, and a few things here and there. exhaust going on this weekend, and wheels to come someday...takng my time, tryn to find something to fit it perfectly! 
better pics to come, if it ever stops raining in nyc!


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

Looks awesome! How much did it cost to have the flares and bumpers matched?


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (pacobonnin)*

thanks man! its a 4.2 so the flares and most of the bumpers were aleady painted, just had the front and rear redone to colormatch the black areas the had. my friend owns a big custom shop i used to work at...so it was the cost of paint haha!


----------



## automotiveadbuilder (May 31, 2009)

*Allroad in NYC area*

Looks tasteful, I'm in Staten Island. We have some Audi people getting together and are trying to build a team.
I have a shop out there, feel free to stop by and hang out. I have done some mods to mine also. Come by and detail your Allroad out of the rain inside. Peter


----------



## automotiveadbuilder (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Allroad in NYC area (automotiveadbuilder)*


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

I am a very picky purist bastard - - -
Wow, that thing looks clean. I like.
My .02 here = please don't put big a$$ ugly chome wheels on that thing. Surprisingly these G5 Reps look really nice on that color ar, a 35mm et and a 10mm or 15mm spacer would fit perfect.
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/....html


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_I am a very picky purist bastard - - -
Wow, that thing looks clean. I like.
My .02 here = please don't put big a$$ ugly chome wheels on that thing. Surprisingly these G5 Reps look really nice on that color ar, a 35mm et and a 10mm or 15mm spacer would fit perfect.
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/....html

hahah...thanks! i'm a super picky purist also! so that means alot!

fackkk no would i put any type of big or chrome wheels on it haha. biggest ill go is 19. and they need to be at least 10 or 10.5 wide in the back. trying for 11's with some minor cutting and BFH'ing haha. G5 reps do look amazing on allroads. i would prefer a nice lip, but whatever fits the best. im all about stance and fitment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

width clearance will be an issue with something that wide. But, would certainly like to see it, if it fits.
I run BBS RS-GT's in an 18 during the summer, some lip but not huge. Sometimes wish I'd have gone with a 19,but with the shape of these nice roads we have I wanted the extra little bit of sidewall.
I'd like to run that grille config.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (eurocars)*

yeah, itll be some work but the shop i used to work at have run some crazy setups and lots of VIPstyle ****. ill do whatever it takes!

as for the grill, i got it from http://www.goingfast.com. amazing prices, great guy. he lives not far from me. its for pre-facelift a6's and needed NO modifciation at all.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

looks sick!


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (big bentley)*

thanks!

some new pics...


----------



## Ag Arrow (Dec 31, 2001)

Looks great!


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ag Arrow)*

thanks man!


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

Pimp!! ....R U running stock suspension?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (kaptainkrunk)*

any idea if the allroad front bumper will fit on a 2000 A6 sedan (2.7T)?
Looks like it ends before the edge of the fender, huh? now I am really curious.....
Car looks awesome though


_Modified by jettasmooth at 11:15 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (kaptainkrunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptainkrunk* »_
Pimp!! ....R U running stock suspension? 

yep stock suspension. doing 402 mod soon to lower it a bit more.
as for fitting the bumper on a sedan, i dont believe so since its a few inches shorter than a6 bumpers. would prob work if u changed out the bumper supports and all that?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*

Im thinking about picking one up and plastic welding the extension in, but still just a theory. I know the bumper supports are different, so I'd probably need those too.....Ill try it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: some additions to the allroad... (callaghan.)*



callaghan. said:


> yep stock suspension. doing 402 mod soon to lower it a bit more.
> Tell me more about the 402 mod. I would love to lower mine a bit more....


----------

